# ImageMagick failing test while compiling



## ahavatar (May 26, 2012)

Any help how to fix this? 

```
.
.
.
make  check-TESTS check-local
PASS: tests/validate-compare.sh
PASS: tests/validate-composite.sh
PASS: tests/validate-convert.sh
PASS: tests/validate-identify.sh
PASS: tests/validate-import.sh
PASS: tests/validate-montage.sh
PASS: tests/validate-pipe.sh
PASS: tests/validate-colorspace.sh
PASS: tests/validate-stream.sh
FAIL: tests/validate-formats-in-memory.sh
```
On my FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE box with an updated port tree, ImageMagick fails the test phase while compiling. Thanks.


----------



## caesius (May 26, 2012)

I can confirm this is a problem.


----------



## obris (May 26, 2012)

Same problem here...


----------



## otacilio (Jun 21, 2012)

Same problem here.

Options enabled:


```
IMAGEMAGICK_LQR
IMAGEMAGICK_MODULES
IMAGEMAGICK_OPENEXR
IMAGEMAGICK_OPENMP
IMAGEMAGICK_PANGO
IMAGEMAGICK_PDF
IMAGEMAGICK_PERL
IMAGEMAGICK_PNG
IMAGEMAGICK_SVG
IMAGEMAGICK_TESTS
IMAGEMAGICK_TIFF
IMAGEMAGICK_TTF
IMAGEMAGICK_WEBP
IMAGEMAGICK_WMF
THREADS
```


```
FreeBSD squitch 8.2-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p2 #9: Fri Jul 22 12:30:57 BRT 2011     
ota@squitch:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SQUITCH  i386
```


----------



## zeissoctopus (Jun 22, 2012)

*C*heck the hints from http://www.freshports.org

*D*isabling the HDRI option may solve this problem.


----------

